# gimp en ligne de commande dans Terminal X11



## gb05 (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé The Gimp sur mon Mac OS, ça fonctionne très bien, sauf que j'aimerais pouvoir le lancer dans une fenêtre terminal sans pour autant ouvrir l'interface graphique.

Par exemple, je ne sais pas comment faire : gimp -help sur mon Mac (alors que sous linux pas de problème). Il ouvre systématiquement l'interface graphique, sans exécuter le "-help"...

Ceci car j'ai besoin d'exécuter gimp (sans l'ouvrir) depuis un script qui effectue une série de tâches. 

Gimp est installé parmi les Applications : "/Applications/Utilities/Gimp.app/Contents/MacOS/Gimp".

J'ai essayé de faire un alias gimp /Applications/Utilities/Gimp.app/Contents/MacOS/Gimp mais le " gimp -help" ne fonctionne pas : gimp ouvre systématiquement l'interface graphique... Il s'agit de gimp 2.4.7.

Merci d'avance de votre aide.
Guillaume


----------

